# He's using our daughter as a tool



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

My STBXH is using our daughter as a tool and it infuriates me.

First he lied to a judge in order to obtain an emergency custody order so he could take her from me. He did it to hurt me, I know he did. Since he's taken her, he's spent more time with his new gf and playing with horses than he does with his own daughter, and my mother inlaw is stuck raising her until I get her back.

I got the custody hearing moved back so I can better prepair for it and both our lawyers spoke with eachother and decided that I should have over-night visitation with her until the trial.

I spoke with my husband over text the first day I got visitation and since then, I've basically gone dark on him and haven't returned any of his texts. Tonight he texted me asking me why I don't talk to him. I replied "I don't have anything to say to you". I told him I'm not going to fight for him or beg for him back, so why would he want to talk with ME?

He replied "Well its funny I let you see (our daughter) and when I do you just up and stop talking to me....I don't even get a thank you"

A THANK YOU?! He wants a THANK YOU?! A thank you for WHAT?! That he LIED to the judge and had her wrongfully taken from me? He LET me see my daughter? Omg I am so fuming mad right now.

I replied "I have nothing to thank you for except a failed marriage that you never worked for. So thank you for the numerous times you've cheated on me and threatened me and breaking the promise that you'd always take care of me. I owe you one"

He replied "So you're not thankful you got to see (our daughter) for xmas? Or even got to have her spend the night?" I told him I was thankful for my daughter, and only my daughter, not him. He told me all I wanted to do was fight, so he won't speak to me anymore. I told him I didn't want to fight with him, but its the truth. That ended the texting conversation right there.

He had the audacity to believe that I OWE him because HE LET ME see my daughter. &^%$%&()#@!!! I don't owe him anything but a signature on the divorce papers. What did he think I would do? Grovel at his feet and beg and fight to have him back? No. Not this time. He's proven himself a loser over and over again, and I'm not going to fight ANY woman for the right to have him back.

He's just using our daughter to try and open contact with me and play stupid little games, and I'm not going to fall for it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Rant and rave for a few minutes. Get it out of your system. Then move on. If you give it any more time than that he's winning.


----------

